# [C] The Game of Life



## Azoya (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab da ein riesen Problem, soll nämlich als Beleg "The Game of Life" von J.H.Conway in C programmieren und via CGI onlinefähig machen.  
Da mir jegliche Idee zur Umsetzung bzw. Programmierung fehlt bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.

MfG Azoya


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2005)

Ist doch relativ einfach... Du verwendest cgic und ein Array in der Groesse (FELDBREITE + 2) * (FELDHOEHE + 2), welches du mit z.B. checkboxen visualisierst. Auf Button-Druck loest du einen Routine aus, die jedes Feld durchgeht, die Anzahl der Nachbarn bestimmt, und dementsprechend den Status aendert und stellst das ganze anschliessend wieder dar.


----------



## Azoya (12. Dezember 2005)

Danke dir damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen, hab aber noch ne Ergänzungfrage. Wie läuft das ab wenn der User das Array in x-beliebiger Größe selbstbestimmen kann/soll?

MfG Azoya


----------



## JohannesR (12. Dezember 2005)

Nunja, mit cgic zwei Textboxen erstellen, die die Werte für die Dimensionen des Spielfeldes annehmen, danach den Speicher mit calloc allozieren und verwenden... Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------

